# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  My mini roof-pc

## dalex

.....

----------


## VFXCode

Πολυ καλο φιλε μου!!!  ::  
Καλα λινκς!!!

----------


## platongr

Τι τροφοδοσία έχει, από που ?

Που το πήρες το κουτάκι?  ::

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## [email protected]

Γενικα νομιζω είναι στανταρ η εκπτωση στην τιμη καταλόγου.

Τα τροφοδοτικα τα παραγγελνεις απο εξωτερικό;

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## KYROS

Ωραίο dalex φινετσάτο, αλλά επειδή έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες για το σύστημα ψύξης, δουλεψέτο μερικές μέρες και ξαναενημερωσέ μας.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## platongr

Και η απόσταση από κάτω μέχρι πάνω περίπου ??

----------


## JS

> Θ' αλλάξω το καλώδιο με χοντρότερο και το τροφοδοτικό PW-200M (http://www.icp-epia.co.uk/index.php?...d&productId=11 ) 
> με ένα wide voltage input (6 - 24 V) M2-ATX (http://www.icp-epia.co.uk/index.php?...&productId=163), έτσι ώστε να δίνω τα 13.8 από κάτω (το standard σύστημά μου), και όσα φτάσουν επάνω (~ 10 - 11).


Δεν σου το προτείνω...έχω κάψει 2 απο δαύτα (σε ΙΧ βέβαια).
Αντ' αυτού δες μπας και σε καλύπτει το pico psu (με wide input πάλι). Αν και το 200 είναι σκυλί...γιατί θες να το αλλάξεις ;

Να σου είναι πάντα σηκωμένο !!! (το πισί  ::  )

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Vigor

Μια ερώτηση:

Την Flash Mobile IDE από πού την προμηθεύτηκες? Υπάρχει εδώ στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## Vigor

Δεν θέλεις να το μοιραστείς μαζί μας?  ::

----------


## nc

http://www.offtek.co.uk/ideflash.php?subcat=87

----------


## lakis

Έχω ηλεκτρική τροφοδοσία με συνεχές σε ΙΤΟΧ μητρική ένα περίπου χρόνο και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα. Προσοχή όμως όταν η τάση γίνει μεγαλύτερη από 13,5 Βολτ ή μικρότερη από 12 τότε αυτόματα κόβει. Μην ξεχνάται ότι τα τροφοδοτικά αυτά κατασκευάστηκαν για χρήση σε αυτοκίνητα και θα πρέπει να προστατεύσουν από υπέρταση την μητρική. 
Το δικό μου είναι το 200αρι. Τώρα βέβαια έχουν κυκλοφορήσει και άλλοι τύποι που δέχονται μεγάλο αύρος τάσης 12-26 βολτ αλλά για την συμπεριφορά αυτών δεν έχω ιδέα. 
_Το δικό μου κουτί που έχει το ΙΤΟΧ είναι διαστάσεων 31Χ21Χ13 εκατοστά πλαστικό ΙΡ56 κόστους 13,5 ευρώ.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## EOS

> Μια ερώτηση:
> 
> Την Flash Mobile IDE από πού την προμηθεύτηκες? Υπάρχει εδώ στην Ελλάδα?


Πως παίζει αυτή? από άποψη "ανθεκτικότητας" σε εγγραφή/ανάγνωση θεωρείται στο επίπεδο σκληρού ή στο επίπεδο flash?

ρωτάω γιατί σκέφτομαι αν θα ήταν καλή λύση για ένα car pc που θέλω να φτιάξω κάποια στιγμή με XP Media center...

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! πολύ ωραία δουλειά. Να Ρωτήσω κάτι θα ήθελα και εγώ ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό, γιατί αυτό που έχω τώρα είναι λίγο άβολο, δεν μου χωρούσε στο κουτί και το έβαλα σε ένα άλλο. http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-4942.jpg Βρήκα κάπου κάτι τροφοδοτικά για mini ATX αυτά κάνουνε ?
http://www.mini-itx.gr/product.asp?numR ... =&PT_ID=73
αυτό εδώ για παράδειγμα.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## DrLO

Το link που δίνεις μου βγάζει "404 Not found"

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα που έβρεξε πολύ το βράδυ από τα καλώδια του τροφοδοτικού που πάνε στο κουτί με το PC μου μπηκανε νερά μέσα και μου το κάψανε! λέω να πάω και εγω σε ένα ITX εδώ στην Αθήνα έχει κανείς ? δεν έχει και πολύ χώρο στο κουτί μου μέσα για κανονικό τροφοδοτικό, θα δοκιμάσω αν φτιάξει ο καιρός μήπως και χωράει μέσα το κανονικό χωρίς το κουτί του (την λαμαρίνα λέω).

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## nc

> ΩΧ!
> 
> Και βέβαια mini-ITX, εμένα απλώς μου περίσσευε το "γαϊδούρι"...
> 
> http://www.matrixcarpc.com/product_i...roducts_id=314
> 
> Take this beauty και είσαι κομπλέ! 4 links θα τα πάει περίπατο... Κι έχει και λίγη κατανάλωση. Και το 1 Gb ram έχει 13 ευρώ!!! Άτιμη κοινωνία, για τις (απλές) DDR θέλουμε 39 ευρώ.


Αφου το αγοράσεις διάβασε το παρακάτω:

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article780-page1.html

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article780-page4.html

----------

